# A caregivers role



## Jack Harer (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm just curious as to the role played by a care giver in the general scheme of things. 
And how many plants is a card holder allowed to grow?

What is the usual arrangement between caregiver and patient?


----------



## Cory and trevor (Oct 10, 2011)

here is my thing: I can add 12 plants total per patient to my count and 2.5 oz of dried product per patient. I try and cater to what my patients require but I set a donation price in ascending order. First oz of every month is 150 and each additional one goes up 100 bucks. I did that to recoup cost on the first one and in a way to deter a resale as it becomes less cost effective for a middleman or patient/dealer to make money but I still think150 an oz is very fair and well under what the dispensary (used to) sell for. At least around here in the jackson county Ingham county area. Once I got 3 patients including myself I haven't needed to up plant counts further, just weight to hold for patients. I could handle prolly 7 moderate users with the plant count I have. Hope that's what you're looking for and hope it helps.


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Oct 27, 2011)

A caregiver grows for someone that ether cant, don't have time or knowledge to do it for themselves. Each card holder in Michigan is allowed 12 plants. A caregiver is allowed 12 plants per patient for a total of five patients that= 60 plants. A patient caregiver is a different story they are also allowed to have 12 for themselves=72 plants. My arrangement with my patients is I buy everything and grow everything. Any strains they want,hash,oils,sometimes free herbs. I accept a $200 donation for each oz from my patients only. I never have overages all extra goes into oils or hash and baked goods. Those get passed out for free. Any tincture oil goes to chemo patients.


----------



## Jack Harer (Oct 28, 2011)

That 72 plant limit, is that plants actually in flower, or can you have 72 vegging while the flowering plants mature? How many oz do you yield per? (I know what I get for the way I grow) And how often do you harvest?

PS Thank you for the informative post. Thats was exactly what I'm looking for. I'm trying to figure out a possible future move, here.


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Nov 14, 2011)

72 total if you have five patients plus yourself. That would be up to you if you want to flower all at once or propagate.Im not sure how may ozs you can get.


----------



## SativAHHH (Dec 9, 2011)

as a caregiver myself, i give out alot to patients. sometimes when my patients are hard up on cash, or if they are short. ill give them what they need, just cuz thats what we should do...i also bake goods cheaply if patients dont like to smoke and rather eat instead. i sell to my patients for 200-250$ depending on where they are( i deliver to them anywhere in michigan)..its not a massively profitable industry, considering would be profts go to bills...for me, its a modest life, i get to grow weed and pursue my dreams...and help people in the process...


----------

